# E60 Rear Reflectors



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

*FS: E60 Rear Reflectors*

I have a set of the E60 Rear Reflectors that I bought a while back on this board thinking that I would eventually own one. These are Original BMW Parts with the stickers and plastics in place. I ended up with a C55 AMG instead and am looking to just get my money back. They are unopen-ed and ready to be used. These are of the color Red and can be seen in the European models. It replaces that ugly black strip on your bumper. I will let them go for $50 shipped. I can be paypal-ed so just e-mail me. I think that's what i paid for them.


----------



## jefflieb (Nov 19, 2003)

*I have three sets as well for sale*

contact me [email protected]

at a $30 price/pair, this is a no profit deal for me, nor was that my intension.

Just a "service" for my buds out there in Bimmerland !


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

e60fever said:


> I have a set of the E60 Rear Reflectors that I bought a while back on this board thinking that I would eventually own one. These are Original BMW Parts with the stickers and plastics in place. I ended up with a C55 AMG instead and am looking to just get my money back. They are unopen-ed and ready to be used. These are of the color Red and can be seen in the European models. It replaces that ugly black strip on your bumper. I will let them go for $50 shipped. I can be paypal-ed so just e-mail me. I think that's what i paid for them.


Are yours the set of red reflector on the bumper ? If that is the case, it is too expensive for a set of those reflector. Online dealer only asks for about $10 each. So, it would be only less than $30 including shipping.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## scope12da (Jun 14, 2004)

*Ya no kiddin!*

$50?! Where did you pick THOSE up? I bought mine online for $30! :yikes:


----------



## jefflieb (Nov 19, 2003)

*$30 is fine for me*

$30/pair SHiPPED is fine for me!

contact me at [email protected]

picked them up during ED in munich in November/04


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

lcc014 said:


> Are yours the set of red reflector on the bumper ? If that is the case, it is too expensive for a set of those reflector. Online dealer only asks for about $10 each. So, it would be only less than $30 including shipping.
> 
> Ching-Ho Cheng


What online dealer for about $10.00 each???
vern


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

scope12da said:


> $50?! Where did you pick THOSE up? I bought mine online for $30! :yikes:


Got mine at Bekkers for $30 as well, I think.


----------



## Pterous (Aug 17, 2004)

I was looking for them online, but couldn't find. Can somebody please post a link.


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

vern said:


> What online dealer for about $10.00 each???
> vern


I ordered from [email protected]

The Part person is called Vaheh.

63 14 6915039 reflector (left) : $ 9.52
63 14 6915040 reflector (right) : $ 9.52

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

lcc014 said:


> I ordered from [email protected]
> 
> The Part person is called Vaheh.
> 
> ...


 Thank you
vern


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

vern said:


> Thank you
> vern


 

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

lcc014 said:


> I ordered from [email protected]
> 
> The Part person is called Vaheh.
> 
> ...


What gives?? I got in touch with crevierbmw to buy the red rear bumper reflectors and they told me that only black is listed in there catalog.
vern


----------



## Pterous (Aug 17, 2004)

vern said:


> What gives?? I got in touch with crevierbmw to buy the red rear bumper reflectors and they told me that only black is listed in there catalog.
> vern


Try here:
http://www.bekkers.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=631503504

$24 for a pair plus shipping. Got mine yesterday.


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

vern said:


> What gives?? I got in touch with crevierbmw to buy the red rear bumper reflectors and they told me that only black is listed in there catalog.
> vern


Did you email Vaheh directly and ask for the reflector ? I got that 2 weeks ago. I also bought the car cover, and front and rear mudflaps from him. All with discount prices about 1 week ago.

Please provide the part numbers in your email. I emailed Vaheh with these part numbers and he gave me the price. Then I ordered the reflector via the email.

It is cheaper than www.bekkers.com even with the shipping included.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

lcc014 said:


> Did you email Vaheh directly and ask for the reflector ? I got that 2 weeks ago. I also bought the car cover, and front and rear mudflaps from him. All with discount prices about 1 week ago.
> 
> Please provide the part numbers in your email. I emailed Vaheh with these part numbers and he gave me the price. Then I ordered the reflector via the email.
> 
> ...


He emialed me and said I was one number short on each of the part numbers that is why he can't look them up.
vern


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

vern said:


> He emialed me and said I was one number short on each of the part numbers that is why he can't look them up.
> vern


Good to hear that you will get the reflector soon. 

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

lcc014 said:


> Good to hear that you will get the reflector soon.
> 
> Ching-Ho Cheng


 You must have miss understood,Crevier BMW can't find it in there parts catalog because there is one number SHORT on the part numbers.
vern


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

vern said:


> You must have miss understood,Crevier BMW can't find it in there parts catalog because there is one number SHORT on the part numbers.
> vern


I was so suprised that there was missing number in the part numbers.

Here is the post that he responded to my request :

********************************************
Yes, still 12:

1 63-14-6-915-039 REFLECTOR 1 9.52 
2 63-14-6-915-040 REFLECTOR 1 9.52

Thanks.

Vaheh Bashikian
Crevier BMW/MINI
(714) 835-3171 ext. 393
O==00==O
********************************************

Can you try those part number mentioned above again ? When I asked me for the price, I did not mention what part was it. I just gave him the part numbers and he responded with the price and description.

I will double check the part number labels on the reflector bags tonight.

Hope this help.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

lcc014 said:


> I was so suprised that there was missing number in the part numbers.
> 
> Here is the post that he responded to my request :
> 
> ...


I double checked the reflector bags, it is the same part numbers.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## stajer (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks Jeff! Got mine today.



jefflieb said:


> $30/pair SHiPPED is fine for me!
> 
> contact me at [email protected]
> 
> picked them up during ED in munich in November/04


----------

